# trade in 2011 cruze



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Whether or not he can lower his payments by trading it in will depend on several factors such as how much he owes on it versus what it's worth, his current payment, and the vehicle he intends to purchase. The best thing for him to do is stop by a few dealers and see what type of trade value they offer. I work at a dealership and unless he put money down on the car it can be difficult to trade out of a newer vehicle because of the initial depreciation. Cruzes are pretty hot sellers right now so he might consider selling it himself and getting more money than he would on trade.


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

Generally trading it in and getting something new won't lower your payments and will increase the amount you owe. His best bet is to try and sell it privately


----------



## alex725 (Apr 2, 2011)

Its all a matter of how much he owes, how much its worth and what he would be buying. If he has any value in it and can trade it in on a pre-owned car and finance for 72 months then yes he can potentially lower his payment.


----------



## ryanb4614 (Mar 28, 2011)

He only was offered $14k and $15k at another dealer ship he he has the base model with the commuincation pkg like mine. He paid 18895 I believe.


----------

